# 2011 / 2012 Kirkwood Network Pass Deal - $299



## kirkwood (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey all - just found out the network pass is out for the year at Kirkwood. This is a completely unrestricted no black out season pass for $299 purchased directly through Kirkwood. Prices will probably go up at the end of April so we would recommend picking one up now if plan to at all. Cheers.

2011 / 2012 Kirkwood Network Season Pass $299

I am helping make this available as an outside rep for the group kirkwood10. Click on this link for the full details:

Kirkwood Network Pass - Kirkwood Season Pass Details


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

Great deal.


----------



## kirkwood (Apr 10, 2010)

No doubt... $299 for a season pass ain't too shabby! :laugh:


----------



## kirkwood (Apr 10, 2010)

Bump it up.... 7 days until the deal expires. $299 for now, price goes up on April 31st.

Check it out:

Kirkwood Network Pass - Kirkwood Season Pass Details


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

that is so cheap. Wish passes were that affordable in Washington.


----------



## kirkwood (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah we are definately benefiting from a mini-price war among the many ski areas concentrated in the Lake Tahoe area. Competition is a good thing for [POW] consumers!


----------



## kirkwood (Apr 10, 2010)

Bump. Two more days left. Also an FYI for those who haven't heard, the Wood is open for Memorial Day weekend... this snow is sticking around for a while. Keep the turns coming...


----------



## kirkwood (Apr 10, 2010)

Do the BUMP last day for the pass deal. 

www.kirkwood.com/networkpass
Group: kirkwood10
Log-In: kirkwood10


Full Details:
Kirkwood Network Pass - Kirkwood Season Pass Details


----------

